

The Cloud’s Little Secret: Vendor Lock-In - jnoller
http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/the-clouds-little-secret-vendor-lock-in/

======
j_baker
I think data portability is going to be another victim of the tragedy of the
commons. I'm sure that most people in the area of cloud computing would agree
that more portability would be a good thing for the market. But when you get
down to it, I don't think the risks of allowing all of your customers to
switch away from you at will outweigh the benefits.

And let's face it, avoiding lock in just isn't as high a priority as some
others to technology companies. If it were, SQL databases would have been dead
a long time ago.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Wait... SQL _causes_ lock-in? I admit that some of the extensions are rather
useful, but...

------
makmanalp
By "the cloud" he really means "any service not run locally" which equates to
"the web". You could argue that not all websites lock your data in, but
neither do all cloud services, so I don't see the difference between the two.
Funny, that word seems to morph meaning all the time. I think at some point it
used to mean a bunch of remote computers-for-hire that one could easily push
computation of any size off to, and easily increase or decrease the processing
power of. Sort of like abstracting out the hardware problem. I thought that
definition was the one that warranted a separate name the most, if any of them
did. I could have sworn it meant that at some point ...

------
runT1ME
This is the case where the first competitor to make a standard, and have more
than a couple legitimate vendors following a standard, will _dominate_ the
market.

